# Lekarze > Forum endokrynologiczne >  Hipoglikemia a sport

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam mam pytanie  :Smile:  Choruję na hipoglikemię reaktywną, niedoczynność tarczycy (Letrox), dodatkowo na padaczkę miokloniczną.

Zaczęłam uprawiać sport. Czy dieta powinna być jakaś specjalna? Nie mam ułożonej diety, jem po prostu produkty z niskim IG. Jak powinny wyglądać posiłki okołotreningowe w moim przypadku? ile mogę ćwiczyć? Chodzę 3xtydz: 30 min bieżnia, trening siłowy, 30 min orbitrek.

----------

